# Shots of My 22g and Its Inhabitants



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

It's supposed to say 33g up in the thread title, not 22g -_-.

Figured I'd throw these up since I haven't updated any of my tank pictures in a while. Hope you all enjoy .

Full Tank Shot:









The Gang:
- Brilliant Rasboras
- Emperor Tetras
- Serpae Tetras
- Congo Tetras
- Silver Dollars










The Flounder:









One of the Emps:









Top down shot to show how clean my water is :











I'll post some more up eventually, I planned on doing it yesterday but I was too busy. Hopefully I'll get some more up tomorrow.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Your tank and fish look great


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

How long have you had that flounder, and how much did he cost?

Quite the fish!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Your plants look amazing. Do you add any fertilizer or anything?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

Cam said:


> How long have you had that flounder, and how much did he cost?
> 
> Quite the fish!


i thought flounders would be expensive but i just got one for $0.99 that was the distributor price so i cant imagine in a store they would cost more than a couple bucks.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

I got the flounder for about 6 bucks or so, and I've had him for about...two months or so? I've never seen him eat but every other night I drop in shrimp pellets or I'll feed the whole tank blood worms so I'm ASSUMING that's what he's eating. I've tried to hand feed him blood worms, but he just freaks out and swims to the other side of the tank.

As for my plants, I've never used any fertilizer ever. I've been growing Amazon Swords for almost 7 years now so I know exactly how to deal with them lighting-wise and maintenance-wise. I think the two larger ones in my 33g branched off of a huge one I had in my 38g and the smaller one I picked up for a cheap price at some point. If you want to know how to maintain them I can surely help =P.

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------

